

Twist - a open source game - fabxl
http://checkthis.com/twistgame

======
duiker101
Many thanks for sharing this! I think I can learn a lot! I never considered
writing a game in ruby and I might learn a lot from your code! Seems really
helpful! Thanks

------
timinman
Nice! You have me considering Ruby for games, too. I've played around a bit
with python and javascript for games and used Ruby for the web. Now I'm
itching to try Ruby + Chingu for a game.

